# Bitfenix Spectre PRO 200/230mm Erfahrung gesucht



## eXistenZ (19. August 2012)

Hallo liebe Community.

Ich war auf der suche nach einem 2. Deckenlüfter für mein HAF-X gehäuse.
Dabei bin ich bei Caseking.de über die BitFenix Spectre PRO 230mm gestoßen die ja einen wirklich absolut hohen Luftdurchsatz haben.

Jetzt wollte ich euch mal Fragen ob jemand schon Erfahrungen sammeln konnte in hinblick auf Bitfenix?
Lautstärke? Kühlleistung?


Grüßle


eXi


----------



## Stryke7 (19. August 2012)

der spectre soll gut sein, die pro-version ist allerdings als sehr laut bekannt. dafür halt auch leistungsstark. meist wird da eher der normale spectre empfohlen.

die vorletzte ausgabe der pcgh (08/2012) hatte einen artikel darüber mit ausführlichen testreihen 
ich weiß leider nicht, ob man die noch bekommt ....


----------



## eXistenZ (19. August 2012)

mhh ok das wäre klasse wenn ich noch irgendwie an die tests komme, muss ich mal schauen.

Ja also ich bin halt auf den Bitfenix gestoßen da er von den 200/230 Lüftern den größren Luftdurchsatz hat und ich mir dachte
höherer Luftdurchsatz = kühler? liege ich da richtig?

Die Lautstärke stört mich nicht, beim zocken hab ich eh ein Headset auf, und wenn ich es mal ruhiger haben will, habe ich ne Lüftersteuerung.

Weil würden die Bitfenix sich als gut herausstellen würde ich mein Komplettes Gehäuse (decke und hinten) damit besetzen ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (19. August 2012)

naja, prinzipiell ist die gleichung      mehr luft= kälter    schon richtig. 

wenn dir die lautstärke egal ist, wäre der spectre pro eine ganz gute wahl denke ich.


edit:

ich hab grade nochmal in den artikel reingeschaut.  bei 200mm wäre noch der nzxt silent fan zu erwähnen, der dort als insgesamt bester lüfter abgeschnitten hat. liegt leistungstechnisch zwischen spectre und spectre pro, ist aber auch preislich und lautstärketechnisch dazwischen und somit insgesamt ganz gut platziert.


----------



## eXistenZ (19. August 2012)

ok dann dank ich schon mal für die Hilfestellung ^^

Weißt du grade so auf die schnelle was man bei Lüftern noch so zu beachten hat wenn man jetzt komplett nur das Augenmerk auf sehr gute Kühlung legt?

Also man kann ja unterscheiden: Lüfter mit hoher Drehzahl und geringerer Drehzahl und mehr Luftdurchsatz und geringerem Luftdurchsatz.
Kühlt ein Lüfter mit höherer Drehzahl aber geringerem Luftdurchsatz unter Umständen mehr als ein Lüfter mit einer geringeren Drehzahl?


----------



## Abductee (19. August 2012)

Hohe Drehzahl = Wenig Luft = Winkel der Schaufelblätter ist so schief das er trotz der hohen Drehzahl wenig Luft schaufelt. 
Vorteil ist der sehr geringe Geräuschpegel der bewegten Luft.

Am besten wäre ein Lüfter der in allen drei Leistungsstufen (50/70/100%) noch gut Luft befördert.
Laut dem PCGH-Test ist in der 200mm Klasse der Bitfenix Spectre die beste Wahl.
Der Pro ist zwar ein paar °C besser, aber auch deutlich lauter.
Den normalen Bitfenix brauchst du gar nicht unter 75% drosseln das es noch leiser werden würde.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. August 2012)

also meist kann man sagen, dass die bewegte luft ungefähr im verhältnis zur drehzahl steht, und somit auch ungefähr zur lautstärke. da gibts durch qualitätsunterschied und minimale (!) unterschiede im flügelwinkel zwar auch kleinere ausnahmen, aber im groben kommt das hin.


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. August 2012)

Nimm den normalen Spectre, ich hatte den Pro mal hier, aber nach 10 Minuten wieder ausgebaut, weil der Geräuschpegel einfach unerträglich ist.


----------



## eXistenZ (19. August 2012)

alles klar, ich danke euch für die info, dann werde ich mal den normalen Spectre nehmen und schauen wie der so ist.


----------



## Raketenjoint (20. August 2012)

Ich habe 2 Bitfenix Spectre 200mm.  Ich bereue es nicht und würde vielleicht noch einen 3. Bitfenix Spectre einbauen. Zwar fördert er wenig Luft, ist aber dafür unschlagbar leise (geblieben nach etwa 1 Jahr).
Wichtig: Einseitige Montage. Er kann eigentlich nur einblasend (oder ziehend?) eingebaut werden. Mithilfe von Abstandshaltern kann das aber mit Aufwand umgangen werden. (In der Not habe ich Moosgummi verwendet: Gehäuse - Moosgummi - Lüfter)


----------



## Farbfieber (20. August 2012)

was haltet ihr von Caseking.de » Lüfter » Cooler Master » Cooler Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN - Blue ?


----------



## Stryke7 (20. August 2012)

könnte man nehmen. in nichts der beste, aber einer der sehr wenigen in der größe mit beleuchtung.  dreht echt langsam, was bei der größe aber egal ist, dadurch soll er halbwegs leise sein.


----------



## Farbfieber (20. August 2012)

naja aber laut den angaben bei caseking hat er nen höheres fördervolumen als alle anderen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. August 2012)

Die Herstellerangaben sind ungenormt und kannst du daher nicht als sichere Spezifikation benutzen.


----------

